# another cutter thread....yes I searched.



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

just looking for a quick q/a with the botl/sotl here. I'm going to be ordering a cutter here in the next few hours and I'm torn between the Xikar Xi2 Garnet cutter and the Pailo original finish. I like the look of the Xikar better but I've read that some of the members here don't really like their Xikars...but the threads were all a little old. I was wondering if anyone has both and would be willing to comment on them.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Palio group buy ftw


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Palio all the way but xikar isnt bad either. I have both, but I would go with the palio. check this thread out there should be some good info in there if I can remember correctly. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35790&highlight=ultimate+torch+search


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Palio is better IMO.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Drew said:


> Palio group buy ftw


damn it i just deleated that pm with the price...but I don't think it'll be what I can get it at right now anyway.

but I do love the look of the xi2.....but i'd rather have a good cut


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

the debate is basically form vs. function.

age old really, depends on your personality.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

I dont own the xikar, but I have used one... I love my palio. Lifetime warranty, and hopefully it will be the last cutter I buy!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I have heard that some people like their Xikars ,but I hardly use mine. It cuts OK, but I like my Swiss Army Cutter best. As far as Xikars go the Xi1 (like I have) has got decent reviews. The Xi2, on the other hand, does not have much of a following. It feels kinda cheap IMHO. Spend the money on a quality cutter, you won't be disappointed in the long run.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I have both. The Palio is hard to beat with the cut it delivers. To me, that is the most important factor.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

get the Palio.
I don't have one, but do have a Xikar.
I've entirely stopped using it because the $2 Havana cutters work better...


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I own 2 Xikar cutters, I want a Palio!
My Xikar cutters get the job done, one sticks most of the time, the other one works perfect.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

palio is MUCH sharper than the xikar


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got a Xikar and a Havana cutter and I very rarely use the Xikar.

Palio cutter is on its way. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Jeebus (Dec 20, 2006)

Check this out, I did this thread about a week ago. Palio all the way!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=63121


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mmblz said:


> get the Palio.
> I don't have one, but do have a Xikar.
> I've entirely stopped using it because the $2 Havana cutters work better...


:tpd: :tpd: I used the Havana until I got the Palio from wifey for Xmas. We both have Xikar's. Their good but the Palio is better IMHO.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

floydp said:


> :tpd: :tpd: I used the Havana until I got the Palio from wifey for Xmas. We both have Xikar's. Their good but the Palio is better IMHO.


You had better like it. I have a no return policy!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> You had better like it. I have a no return policy!


Oh I do Jack! I do!!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I have 2 Xikars that I rarely use since I got a palio. The Xikar is very cool looking but it just doesn't perform like the palio.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I had a xikar but lost it, it cut very well but I thought it was awkward to use.The wifey bought me a Pallio for christmas (thanks again Okierock, and Mark) I would never trade it for any Xikar it is just that good.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

PALIO...:ss


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

Palio is so sharp and clean, you could have a friend cut a cigar with his Palio, then the use the cigar to cut your cigars, if that makes sense  I also appreciate its sexiness, but that seems to be the only underrated quality of the Palio

Forgot to add that I've never used/seen a Xikar in person, and the Palio is the only cutter I've used (except some crappy 20 cent garbage cutter and a punch I tried to make out of 9mm bullet casing, haha). It is the only cutter I plan on owning for a long time, probably ever.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't like my Xikar at all. It sticks, it's hard to open with one hand, and it doesn't cut all that well.

All in all, I liked my Cuban Crafters much better, wish I hadn't given it away.

I've got a Palio coming from the group buy, and I'm excited to try it and see what the gorillas are raving about. :ss


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Palio all the way, plus if you go down to the retailers section there is something about a 15 dollar off paypal purchase if you spend thirty bucks or more and cigarmony sells the Palio for about 36 dollars I think and about 5 bucks to ship so 41 bucks minus 15=26 dollars, great deal for the best cutter out there:2


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Palio all the way.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I have both, but I only use the Palio.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I have a Titanium Xi, can probably let you have it for pretty cheap if you are still interested in getting one of these. It has been used less than 20 times and I have a leather case as well.

Personally, I love the havana cutters, but they are not very flashy. Honestly, of the three of them (palio and xikar included) they give me the cleanest cut. My palio doesn't give me as straight of a cut as I would expect from the way everyone talks about these. Usually, one side is a little higher than the other and I often get loose bits of tobacco in my mouth right after cutting. This never happens with my cheapo havana cutters. 

Of the two, palio versus xikar, I think the palio is a little easier to use and is definitely more comfortable in the hand (at least at first). I have not used my xikar enough to know whether or not you get used to the motion of this cutter. When I have used it, the cut has been excellent. I usually place it flat on a surface and cut that way. I grabbed some havana cutters about two weeks after getting my xikar and just found them so easy to carry that I never had the chance to use the xikar. I grabbed a palio about a month ago in one of the group buys just so I could try one out. I mainly use it to cut large RG and box-pressed cigars.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Buy one of each.... that way you have all your bases covered. :cb

Doc


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

I bought a Xikar before I joined this site, and I had never heard of a Pallio. I don't know if I regret that decision or not, because I love my Xikar. The Pallio gives a very nice cut, but the Xikar is undoubtedly a better looking cutter, and honestly, that is why I bought it. The cut is important to me, but it isn't the most important. I think you can get really nice cuts with cheap cutters, they wont last very long, but some do cut really well for a short time. You can also light your cigar with a $5 torch lighter, or a $2000 ST Dupont, and both will light your cigar just as well (for the most part). There's something about being around cigar guys, and breaking out that really nice cutter, or really nice lighter, it adds to the social aspect of Cigar smoking.

With that said, from my experience, Pallio will give you the best cut, it's easier to use, and it is more comfortable. But to me, it looks no different than a B&M black plastic giveaway cutter, so I prefer the Xikar.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> damn it i just deleated that pm with the price...but I don't think it'll be what I can get it at right now anyway.
> 
> but I do love the look of the xi2.....but i'd rather have a good cut


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Scratch one more for Palio.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

can't link .ws here. the forum has to be subscribed and this one isn't. post in the cigar crew thread


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> can't link .ws here. the forum has to be subscribed and this one isn't. post in the cigar crew thread




how come i can see it on my comp. :hs:


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Dr_Trac said:


> how come i can see it on my comp. :hs:


you probably have it cached


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> you probably have it cached


ahh yes....those infamous words. 

anywho, it's no biggie, it's just that pic of avery johnson (mav's coach) doing the whole brady bunch thing. :hs:


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

gota love the ot lazyness


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> gota love the ot lazyness


o


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Dr_Trac said:


> o


:mn


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

just ordered a palio here hope its as great as everyone says it is.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

*Palio*. Don't own a Xikar, but have used one. I really don't think there is a comparison... Palio hands down!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get the Palio.

It the best cutter I own and use.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ya'll know where I stand. I've got both, and the Xikar just sits in my smoking room as a spare in case I've left the Palio upstairs. The Xikar works, just not as cleanly and comfortably as the Palio.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I tried both out before I bought my first. Palio won hands-down. Have an original finish, got a burlwood coming in the group buy. Plus, Marc is a stand-up guy, and I like to support friend's businesses whenever possible.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

What the heck this is my first post so why not enter the debate with reckless abandon...:gn 

Some of you may know me from my Cigar Family days and if so you are aware that I have tested not only for my own enjoyment but for distributors and manufacturers, virtually every cigar gizmo known to man....from humidors, to cat litter humidification, to superabsorbent polymers, silica gel, magical potions of once sort or another, and everything in-between. And yes, I have owned and played with virtually every cigar cutter you can think of, from the ever-so-humble but still great Davidoff to the Dupont, the Palio, the Sherman, the Prometheus V-cutter, and yes various iterations of the Xikar. In my time, I think I have lost more cutters than most folks here have owned.

To be very honest, in terms of cutting ability the differences are slight at best between any of them. They all do the job and God forbid when I've been without a fancy, smanzy cutter, I have been known to use my teeth and somehow my cigars survived the experience, thank you very much. 

What I have determined however, is that in terms of ergonomics there is a difference. Additionally, in terms of customer service (what happens when the blade flies off and nails Aunt Minnie in the knee), and how well the company is willing to make you happy again, nobody, repeat nobody goes the extra mile like Xikar. Kurt their leader and divine inspiration insists on this and he and his staff are a pleasure to deal with. Plus, the Xikar's unique design just feels right in my stubby little hands. And, they are pretty easy on the eyes especially the deluxe wood models. 

"But how do they hold up HMS Richard" Glad you asked. I am still using the same Xikar that I bought 5 years ago. One of these days I'll get around to sending it back to Xikar for re-sharpening. In the meantime, it never leaves my side. As for the Palio, nice lighter, got one, use it, no problems. Does it do a significantly better job at lopping off the end of my cigar? I don't think so and as I said, the Xikar just feels better. 

Now if you really want to talk sharpness, talk Dupont. My wife gave me a $200+ Dupont for Christmas a few years back and THAT is one incredibly sharp cutter. The Palio and virtually every other cutter I have sampled pales in comparison. But you're talkin' 200 smackers, probably more now because the Euro is so strong.

So for what it's worth, I highly recommend the Xikar (their steak knives ain't bad either). Mine have gone with me to Sierra Leone, Bangkok, Ulaanbatar and back, and I have never had a problem and more importantly, my cigars have never complained.:ss 

Cheers.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I have both. The Palio is hard to beat with the cut it delivers. To me, that is the most important factor.


Ditto.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard, HMS Richard.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bigwaved said:


> Welcome aboard, HMS Richard.


Thank you. Edited above for typos only (I strive for perfection ).


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

HMS Richard said:


> Additionally, in terms of customer service (what happens when the blade flies off and nails Aunt Minnie in the knee), and how well the company is willing to make you happy again, nobody, repeat nobody goes the extra mile like Xikar.


You know, the owner of the company seeks you out at 10PM to get some information about a problem you're having with the product, I'm going to have to say that Palio's not gonna be beat in this department.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Scimmia said:


> You know, the owner of the company seeks you out at 10PM to get some information about a problem you're having with the product, I'm going to have to say that Palio's not gonna be beat in this department.


was that in chat last night?


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

yep


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

thought so


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Scimmia said:


> You know, the owner of the company seeks you out at 10PM to get some information about a problem you're having with the product, I'm going to have to say that Palio's not gonna be beat in this department.


Next time you're in chat with Marc... ask him about the "Pepsi-Can Man" story 

:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Scimmia said:


> You know, the owner of the company seeks you out at 10PM to get some information about a problem you're having with the product, I'm going to have to say that Palio's not gonna be beat in this department.


That's pass my bedtime, I'd be pi---d. 

Guys, you are obsessing over a slicer. Obsess over your choice of cigars.

PS: You're not related to Tony Scimmia from Far Rockaway are you? Nobody could hide a ____ in the trunk of an '86 Lincoln Town Car like Tony. Tony wouldn't have given a rat's a-- about cutters. He was a man's man.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Palio...Only cutter I'll ever buy from here on out. It's all about personal preference just like taste in cigars. I always wanted a Xikar until I got my Palio. Nothing against the Xikar, but I love my Palio.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

HMS Richard said:


> Guys, you are obsessing over a slicer. Obsess over your choice of cigars.


I prefer to obsess over every part of this wonderful Hobby(obsession) :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Next time you're in chat with Marc... ask him about the "Pepsi-Can Man" story
> 
> :r


Marc??...I thought his name was Barney


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

never had/used a Palio-am happy w/my Xikar though-i don't subscribe to the lay it on the table method-it feels good in my hand, you don't have to pull it apart (my others always seemed to break doing this) & it looks cool-sometimes the cut isn't perfectly straight across, probably due to operator error-unless it's real bad, it don't matter cause it still smokes fine & doesn't affect the burn-find a way to try both, then pick!


----------



## mason (May 12, 2006)

I bought a palio and it works better than my xikar for sure. Is the cut that important? Maybe not, but I can tell you from a recent experience that taking a perfectly constructed, smuggled, aged cigar, and hacking off the end with a kitchen knife felt really lame.

here's a random item for the palio's virtual suggestion box...
Since most of my cigars are smoked outside and at night, I wish my palio had a tiny LED light that turns on for 5 seconds when the cutter is opened. When I hold the cutter, my palm is cupping one side of the cutter and blocking what little light there is. Coupled with the dark cigar and black cutter and I can't see diddly.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

SDmate said:


> Marc??...I thought his name was Barney


:r Too freaking funny bro!

I have been using the same Palio for 7+ years and it's STILL my daily "go to" cutter.

By far the best cutter ever made (IMHO of course)

~Mark


----------

